# OT : Miles Davis / Jerry Maguire question



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

Anyone know the name of that Miles Davis tune in Jerry Maguire when that geeky guy gives Tom Cruise the jazz tape and he starts playing it just before he porks Renee Zellweger ?

Boerwinkle ? Darius Miles Davis ?


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Actually, they say "put on Miles Davis" but its really Hatian Fight Song by Charles Mingus that ends up playing, if memory serves.

I think its on an album called 'The Clown'


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Dornado said:


> Actually, they say "put on Miles Davis" but its really Hatian Fight Song by Charles Mingus that ends up playing, if memory serves.
> 
> I think its on an album called 'The Clown'


Yeah, it's been a long time since I've seen that, but I believe he was playing a Mingus tune.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

Thank you gentlemen


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

http://twomagpies.vox.com/library/audio/6a00c2252156c6604a00c2252253638e1d.html


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

To make a slight addition -- and please correct me if I'm wrong -- I think the song played in Jerry MaGuire is popularly known as "Hatian Fight Song," but Mingus often renamed his songs during his career. The version of the song in the movie sounds to me to be the one from the album "Mingus, Mingus, Mingus, Mingus, Mingus," under the title "II B.S." on that album. It's the same version of that was used in the Toyota adds a couple years ago.

Yours in solidarity,

Dorko-uno


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

such sweet thunder said:


> To make a slight addition -- and please correct me if I'm wrong -- I think the song played in Jerry MaGuire is popularly known as "Hatian Fight Song," but Mingus often renamed his songs during his career. The version of the song in the movie sounds to me to be the one *from the album "Mingus, Mingus, Mingus, Mingus, Mingus," *under the title "II B.S." on that album. It's the same version of that was used in the Toyota adds a couple years ago.
> 
> Yours in solidarity,
> 
> Dorko-uno



That is the coolest album title ever.


----------

